# Similar Film/Game Tracks



## Bevo

Let me just say that this game has some of the best music I've ever heard from a video game. (The game's great too). https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...PyrgsnIcXEBMoMaNw&sig2=GqkQzBXM4eo0egvlMnVjew
Anyways, I was wondering if anyone knows of any other tracks from other films or games that are similar. I LOVE the soft and quiet opening of tremelo strings with short crescendos and decrescendos over built up haunting chords, highlighted by the Horns. I'm not looking for scary, it's that haunting harmony/melody. Any suggestions?


----------

